

Ask HN: MemberGate -- Worth It? - sscheper

Hi everyone,<p>A client of mine just got back from a seminar. Apparently, a company (looks like a CMS) was pushing their product MemberGate (http://membergate.com), which costs around $5,000<p>What do you think? I'm leaning towards it being a knock-off/rip-off. There's nothing on them online.
======
ShabbyDoo
Was it a seminar that offered free stuff (like lunch) for showing up?

As the marginal cost of providing this service ought to be low, any reputable
provider ought to give your client a single-member license on an evaluation
basis.

$5K doesn't sound like much if it's hosted and no additional fees are levied.
If SaaS, why aren't they using a subscription model?

